# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Документация и планирование >  Отчетная документация

## zaic

Друзья, помогите! Дайте посмотреть - пример "отчёт о выполнении муниципального задания бюджетного учреждения культуры Дом Культуры за 1 полугодие 2012".
Чтобы Всем! :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*zaic*, 

Мы отчитываемся ежемесячно вот по такой форме. отчет о выполнении мун.задания.docx

Но в каждом регионе свои требования к мун. заданию.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Девчонки, возник у меня недавно вопрос, который мне "покоя" не дает ))))) Скажите, пожалуйста, как вы ведете Журналы учета работы кружков и объединений. С начала календарного года или учебного? И если есть какие-либо нормативные документы по этому вопросу, то поделитесь ими.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Алла и Александр*, у меня есть хорошая форма. Принесу с работы

----------


## вера денисенко

> или учебного?


мы ведём с учебного так как летом у нас официально идёт ремонт, июнь ещё в ходит,так как у нас при школе работает летний лагерь и поэтому кружки ещё работают...

----------


## вера денисенко

> есть хорошая форма


можно мне тоже пожалуйста?)))

----------


## Рамоновна

Выложила 2 формы-журнал учреждения и журнал клубного формирования- на свой сайт(к вечеру опубликуется) . Тема- Документы

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Выложила 2 формы-журнал учреждения и журнал клубного формирования-


Ира, спасибо большое. Меня, правда, больше интересует вопрос о сроках ведения журнала клубных формирований. С начала календарного года или учебного. Есть ли какие-то на этот счет документы, регламентирующие этот момент. 
Я от многих слышу, что ведут они эти журналы с начала учебного года. Почему? Только потому, что так удобно? Но ведь Дома культуры - не школы. И работа клубных формирований у нас предполагается на весь календарный год.

----------


## Натник

Алла, у нас тоже работа кружков идет с сентября по май, а клубы по интересам работают с января по декабрь...о документах, регламентирующие этот момент, ничего не слышала.. как я понимаю, кружки это все таки обучение, поэтому так и заведено...

----------


## Рамоновна

> Ира, спасибо большое. Меня, правда, больше интересует вопрос о сроках ведения журнала клубных формирований. С начала календарного года или учебного. Есть ли какие-то на этот счет документы, регламентирующие этот момент. 
> Я от многих слышу, что ведут они эти журналы с начала учебного года. Почему? Только потому, что так удобно? Но ведь Дома культуры - не школы. И работа клубных формирований у нас предполагается на весь календарный год.


Мы ведем с сентября- так как списки значительно меняются, дети из "Капелек" вырастают в "Апрель", из младшей группы "Полянки"- в среднюю, и т.д. Летом- заполняются 2 месяца, третий-отпуск.

----------


## Svetlunya

Спасибо, Аллочка!

----------


## Рамоновна

Коллеги, сегодня сдала годовой отчет в области.

Некоторые материалы - о работе метод.совета, по народному творчеству, социо-культурная деятельность = здесь
http://domkultura.jimdo.com/документ...ументы/

А вообще областной вопросник выглядел так


*ВОПРОСНИК*

I.	Статистические отчёты:
1.1. Сведения о КДУ за 2014 год всех ведомств  (форма 7-НК) – в 1 экземпляре на каждое КДУ;
 Примечание: в статистических отчётах раздел «Библиотечная деятельность и библиотечные фонды» не заполняются.
1.2. Свод годовых сведений о КДУ системы МК РФ за 2014 год – в 1 экземпляре.
Примечание: при изменении сети КДУ в 2014 году необходимо предоставить копию Постановления администрации муниципального района или Распоряжение администрации сельского поселения. 

II. Мониторинг сети учреждений культуры клубного типа ______ района Воронежской области по состоянию на 01.01.2015 года:


III. Показатель «Увеличение численности участников культурно-досуговых мероприятий (по сравнению с предыдущим годом)». План на 2015 год (помесячно).

IV. Культурное обслуживание населённых пунктов, 
не имеющих стационарных КДУ (ПКУ, КДУ) в 2014 году
 (обязательно для всех районов)					
- план работы и график выездов учреждений культуры по внестационарному обслуживанию населения на 2015 год.
Приложение: фотоматериал с места проведения мероприятий на электронном носителе.

V. Информация о работе районных культурно-досуговых учреждений (РКДУ):

5.1. Сведения о РКДУ 
- наименование; в составе какого культурно-досугового объединения; Ф.И.О. руководителя РКДУ; адрес, телефон/факс, e-mail, сайт;
-  год основания; наличие зрительного зала (кол-во мест), конференц-зала, кинозала (кол-во мест);
- коллективы, имеющие звание «Народный», «Образцовый» (перечислить).
5.2. Кадровый состав РКДУ (ФИО, должность, образование (указать какое  учебное заведение и факультет закончил), стаж работы (в отрасли и в должности).  
5.3.Материально-техническая база (виды и объёмы ремонтных работ; благоустройство прилегающей территории; приобретение технических средств, сценического оборудования; костюмов, музыкальных инструментов и т.д.).
5.4. Выполненная работа по основным направлениям деятельности:
- перечень проведённых мероприятий по категориям населения с приложением  текстовых отчётов о наиболее интересных мероприятиях (не более 5-ти), проведённых в районе (не более 2 страниц шрифтом №14). Приложить сценарные разработки, фото- и видеоматериалы;
- подробное описание инновационных форм и методов работы, внедрённых в деятельность РКДУ в 2014 году с приложением фото- и видеоматериалов. Проектная деятельность учреждения (разработка и реализация);
- перечень платных услуг (указать сумму доходов по каждому виду деятельности).
5.5. План работы РКДУ на 2015 год.

VI. Информация о работе сельских модельных учреждений культуры
(для --------------------------------------- районов)
Представить отчет по пунктам 5.1 -5.5

VII. Информация о работе районных методических служб (РМС):  
7.1. Полное название службы, выполняющей функции методического обеспечения культурно-досуговых учреждений района (принадлежность, адрес, телефон/факс, e-mail).    
7.2. Кадровый состав РМС (ФИО, должность, образование (указать учебное заведение, специальность), стаж работы (в отрасли и в должности).  
7.3. Аналитическая справка о деятельности РМС должна содержать информацию:
- оказание методической и практической помощи сельским клубным учреждениям с указанием формы оказания помощи, количества выездов, их периодичности;
- организация и проведение учебных мероприятий для сельских клубных работников с указанием периодичности проведения, формы занятий, тематики, категории обучаемых, посещаемости учебных мероприятий, оценки их эффективности;
- разработка и издание методических материалов по направлениям  деятельности с приложением лучших материалов, сценариев;
- проведение мониторингов (социологических опросов)  изучения эффективности оказания услуг культурно-досуговыми учреждениями, интересов и потребностей различных социально-возрастных групп населения и др. с приложением полученных материалов, анкет. Опыт  внедрения   результатов исследований в практику;
- издательская деятельность по обобщению и распространению опыта работы лучших культурно-досуговых учреждений района с приложением материалов;
- мероприятия по художественному оформлению культурно-досуговых учреждений района и благоустройству их прилегающих территорий с приложением фото.
Укажите, какие инновационные формы и методы работы внедрены в деятельность сельских культурно-досуговых учреждений района в 2014 году. Проектная деятельность учреждения (разработка и реализация).
Приложение к отчёту: 
1. Текстовой отчёт о наиболее интересных мероприятиях (не более 3-х), проведённых в районе (не более 2 страниц шрифтом №14) с приложением фотоматериалов.
2. План работы РМС на 2015 год.

VIII. Информация по району в целом о социокультурной деятельности КДУ:
8.1. Работа с детьми, подростками и молодёжью и работа с детьми на базе КДУ, в том числе  в летний период (мероприятия по патриотическому, духовно-нравственному воспитанию, формированию здорового образа жизни). 
8.2. Работа с молодыми семьями, творческими семьями.
8.3. Работа с людьми старшего поколения, инвалидами (создание новых клубов по интересам, проведение мероприятий).

IX. Отчёт о деятельности самодеятельных коллективов всех жанров
со званием «Народный (образцовый) коллектив»:

9.1. Творческая деятельность коллектива в 2014 году:
- концертная деятельность (количество платных, благотворительных, обменных концертов и спектаклей), заработанные средства;
- формирование репертуара (перечень произведений и постановок в 2014 году, план на 2015 год);
- участие в районных, областных, межрегиональных и всероссийских фестивалях и конкурсах народного творчества (копии дипломов за 2014 год);
- приложить иллюстративные материалы (фото и видео на электронном носителе; буклеты, программы, публикации).
9.2. Участие руководителей коллективов в мероприятиях по повышению профессионального мастерства.
9.3. Предоставить художественную статью с фотографиями об ансамблях и их руководителях, отмечающих юбилейные даты в 2015 году.
9.4. Материально-техническое оснащение: приобретение в 2014 году сценических костюмов, инструментария, декораций, сумма затраченных средств и источник финансирования.

X. Информация о состоянии и развитии любительского творчества:

10.1. Образованные в 2014 году коллективы самодеятельного художественного творчества  (жанр, численность, возраст участников).
10.2. Перечень и характеристика районных жанровых фестивалей и конкурсов, проведённых в 2014 году (статус - районный, межрайонный, с какого года проводится, периодичность проведения, жанр, количество участников, проблемы организации).
10.3. План проведения районных и межрайонных фестивалей и конкурсов на 2015 год.

XI. Информация о работе мастеров декоративно-прикладного творчества
11.1. Какие конкурсы, мастер-классы, выставки декоративно-прикладного творчества были проведены в 2014 г.
11.2.	По каким видам ДПИ необходимы обучающие мероприятия (мастер-классы, семинары), методические разработки для повышения профессионального уровня руководителей кружков декоративно-прикладного творчества?
11.3. Предложения по выдвижению мастеров на присвоение звание «Народный мастер Воронежской области» в 2015 г.

XI. Информация о работе Домов ремёсел
11.1. Сведения о Доме ремёсел:
- полное юридическое наименование, адрес, телефоны, Ф.И.О. руководителя (предоставить копию Положения об учреждении); 
- наличие отдельного здания (помещений), наличие постоянной выставочной экспозиции;
- сведения о кружках в таблице:

11.2. Деятельность Дома ремёсел:
- проведение обучающих мероприятий (мастер-классов, семинаров) для местного населения и работников сельских КДУ;
- способы привлечения населения к занятиям в Доме ремёсел.
- участие Дома ремёсел и мастеров декоративно-прикладного творчества в выставках, фестивалях, семинарах в других регионах России в 2014 г. (представить копии дипломов, грамот,  фото, буклетов).     
- перечень платных услуг (указать сумму доходов), пути реализации продукции.
- проблемы в деятельности Дома ремёсел.

XII. Информация о работе по возрождению и сохранению
традиционной народной культуры

12.1. Мероприятия по возрождению, сохранению и развитию традиционной народной культуры: 
- перечень фольклорных фестивалей, праздников, конкурсов (районных и сельских);
- в каких КДУ функционируют комнаты, уголки крестьянского быта. Какие мероприятия в них проводятся;
- экспедиционная деятельность (какие фольклорные материалы были зафиксированы, в каком населённом пункте, кем;  оказание помощи приезжим фольклористам);
12.2. Сведения о самодеятельных фольклорных коллективах в соответствии с показателями формы №7-НК, (раздел 2, графа 19).                                                   			
- какие необходимы обучающие мероприятия (темы) и методические материалы  для руководителей фольклорных коллективов.
12.3. Отчёт о деятельности фольклорных ансамблей со званием «народный/образцовый»   (по форме – раздела № VIII  настоящего вопросника).

----------

Zabanka (20.12.2015), Костенко Окс (17.02.2016)

----------


## Зарница

Коллеги, кто нибудь уже видел новую форму 7 - НК? Кто как собирается вести учет инвалидов? - давайте обсудим - не за горами годовые отчеты!!!

----------


## Натник

> Коллеги, кто нибудь уже видел новую форму 7 - НК?


нам давали, список инвалидов я беру в администрации, в деревне это проще, мы же всех знаем. Я просто думаю, для облегчения сдачи годового, я в журнале учета работы введу новый столбец, касаемый инвалидов, а в этом году у меня эта цифра будет "на глаз", потому что в течение года мы учет этих людей на мероприятиях не вели.

----------


## Зарница

А я незнаю пока что и делать.  У нас в основном районого уровня мероприятия,массовые-как вести подсчет? ведь не будешь же каждого входящего спрашивать инвалид он или нет. Даже кружковцы многие скрывают что они инвалиды...А сайты у кого нибудь есть доступные для инвалидов? А учреждения доступные для инвалидов?-мне кажется таких не у кого нет.

----------


## Наташкин

> потому что в течение года мы учет этих людей на мероприятиях не вели.


а нас в каждом акте о проведенном мероприятии указано сколько инвалидов присутствовало на мероприятии, будем считать.

----------


## Рамоновна

> ведь не будешь же каждого входящего спрашивать инвалид он или нет.


я думаю, что в 7-нк имеются ввиду инвалиды-колясочники. слепые и т.д., то есть - "явные".

----------


## Алла и Александр

Девочки, наш отдел культуры дал такую информацию по учету инвалидов в культурно-досуговых формированиях: В разделе "Культурно- досуговые формирования" столбец 7: к-во форм, которые посещают инвалиды и ОВЗ, ниже- количество участников всего в этих формированиях(вне зависимости от того, являются ли они больными или здоровыми)

----------


## anna.kiseleva.81

Доброго времени суток! Только что закончила писать текст к видео-отчёту по неделе культуры. Может кому-нибудь пригодится,буду рада...  :Smile3:  


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Зарница

Алла, это точная рекомендация? - откуда они это взяли? я думаю что правильнее было бы считать сколько КФ, которые посещают инвалиды и колличество инвалидов в них, а не всех кружковцев. Но это мое мнение... Я растерялась в п.12 графы 3 - мероприятия с привлечением инвалидов в качестве участников, а вот посетителей получается считать всех?не только инвалидов?Т.е прошел концерт, где пел инвалид, я считаю его за единицу(мероприятие), а посетителей на этом концерте было 300чел, эту цифру я и ставлю?

----------


## Алла и Александр

> на этом концерте было 300чел, эту цифру я и ставлю?


Ты правильно думаешь. Именно так. 




> это точная рекомендация? - откуда они это взяли?


Лена, это точная информация, по крайней мере, для нашей области. 
Я уже отчет свой сдала с такими рекомендациями.

----------


## Костенко Окс

Вы умница и сайт Вашего учреждения просто замечательный Спасибо

----------

Алла и Александр (17.02.2016)

----------


## sklyarihhha

День добрый. Скажите, коллеги, вы по каждому проведенному мероприятию отчет строчите? Так они надоели, сил нет! Не знаешь, то ли творчеством заниматься, то ли рукописями. Причем, начинаешь искать в интернете что то новенькое ( не всегда мозг заточен на интересные сочинения) так там не ничего!Либо все с табличном варианте!

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Скажите, коллеги, вы по каждому проведенному мероприятию отчет строчите?


Мы не пишем. Могут затребовать отчет по каким-то направлениям, например: работа с молодежью, детьми или к конкретным праздникам - 9 мая, День пожилых людей и т. п.  и все. Года 2 назад нам давали форму ОТЧЕТА о социально - значимом  культурно - массовом мероприятии, но это носило рекомендательный характер, но не обязательный. 
Вот такая форма, если интересно взглянуть. https://yadi.sk/i/pA9jVpPDqCbZd

----------

elena1977elena21 (07.01.2018), ленсанна (25.11.2017)

----------


## Zabanka

> Так они надоели, сил нет! Не знаешь, то ли творчеством заниматься, то ли рукописями.


даааа...с каждым годом все больше и больше бумаг. Даже иногда не понятно в какие инстанции отчеты пишем))) вот сегодня заполняли таблицу для счетной палаты по доступности. И каждый день так(((

----------


## valentinka79

мы пишем информацию о проведённом мероприятии для отдела, на сайт администрации или газеты(иногда просят), но и то не всегда, а только значимые и интересные. Бумажной волокиты куча, а иногда срочные (в течении полчаса, час) отчеты, планы, информация. Вот так и живем.

----------


## Леди N

Редакция от 1 янв 2016
Как подсчитать количество посетителей мероприятия, которое проводится на улице?
Методика подсчёта количества посетителей культурно-досуговых мероприятий учреждений культуры принимается каждым субъектом РФ самостоятельно, однако не во всех регионах такие документы есть. 
Число посетителей платных мероприятий учитывается по числу проданных билетов, кроме того, учитывается число посетителей-льготников, имеющих право на бесплатное посещение мероприятия. Отчетные данные представляет кассир/бухгалтерия на основании количества корешков от бланков строгой отчетности (билеты). 
Число посетителей бесплатных мероприятий, проходящих в зрительных залах, учитывается по фактической наполняемости залов. 
По каждому мероприятию в отделе назначается ответственный за подсчёт числа посетителей. 
Посетители мероприятий, проходящих вне зрительных залов (фойе, открытые площадки, площади и т.д.), учитываются, исходя из результатов визуального наблюдения группы экспертов. 
Заранее необходимо знать размеры площадок. Обычно принимается расчет от площади – 1 человек на 1 кв. м. с учетом длительности мероприятия. 
При итоговом подсчёте зрителей необходимо учитывать различную плотность наполнения разных участков досугового пространства. Если мероприятие растянуто по времени, происходит естественная частичная смена зрительской аудитории – ее нужно учитывать при подсчёте общего числа посетителей (иными словами, если мероприятие длится больше нескольких часов, то не все зрители, присутствовавшие в начале, останутся до конца; чтобы необоснованно не завысить количество посетителей, стоит пересчитать их в начале и перед концом мероприятия). 
На открытых пространствах иногда вводят "поправочные" коэффициенты в зависимости от времени суток, погодных условий, выходных/будних дней. Отчетность дополняется зафиксированной видео- или фотосъемкой.
В последнее время получили широкое распространение профессиональные инструменты для подсчёта посетителей на основе видеонаблюдения с алгоритмами компьютерного зрения. Видеосчетчики производят двунаправленный подсчет людей при помощи встроенной видеоаналитики. 
Когда речь идет о масштабных праздника, необходимо опираться на справочную информацию по числу посетителей, предоставляемую правоохранительными органами. Это обычная практика. 
© Материал из Справочной системы «Культура»
vip.1cult.ru
Дата копирования: 23.11.2016

----------

Алла и Александр (23.11.2016), Бирюза (19.01.2017), вокся (08.12.2016)

----------


## Lena65

*Леди N*, мы берём число - делим численность города на 3. Нам так руководство которые принимают отчёт сказали делать. т.е. город у нас 9000 нас. мы ставим - 3000

----------

вокся (19.01.2017)

----------


## Olga12

Уважаемые форумчане, а вы пишите информацию о планируемых мероприятиях в сфере национальных взаимоотношений?
Нам вот сказали на декабрь сделать.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Olga12*, только в годовом отчете - на 1 стр текста

----------


## Эффочка

Всем привет! только зарегистрировалась и сразу о наболевшем, девчонки помогите нужен акт, который прилагают к сценарию. Не могу нигде найти

----------


## Алла и Александр

> нужен акт


О, Господи!! Что за акт? О чем он должен быть и для чего?

----------


## Скибыч

> О чем он должен быть и для чего?


может быть "сдачи-приемки" мероприятия. акт выполненных работ :Grin: 

Скорее всего монтажный лист. Для звукача, световика и т.п...

----------


## Наташкин

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Рамоновна

*Эффочка*, 

Акт о проведении мероприятия


Дата проведения: __________________________________________________________

Место проведения: _________________________________________________________

Время проведения: _________________________________________________________

Название мероприятия: _____________________________________________________

Продолжительность мероприятия: ____________________________________________

Количество потребителей, всего: ___________________________________________

из них дети: ____________________________________________________

из всего:

инвалиды ________________________________________________________

иные льготные категории населения _______________________________

Ответственное лицо: ________________________ _______ ___________________

Должность ответственного Подпись Расшифровка подписи


МП

----------

Варшава (10.11.2018)

----------


## Рамоновна

Акт о проведении методического (информационно-консультационного) мероприятия


Дата проведения: ___________________ Время проведения: ____________________

Место проведения: _________________________________________________________

Форма мероприятия (семинар, обучающий семинар, тренинг-семинар, стажировка,

лекция, конференция, "круглый стол" и т.п.): ______________________________

___________________________________________________________________________

Плановое или внеплановое (нужное подчеркнуть)

Название мероприятия:______________________________________________________

___________________________________________________________________________

Продолжительность мероприятия (общее количество часов): ___________________

Режим занятий (периодичность, сроки проведения): __________________________

Общая численность участников (слушатели, обучающиеся): ____________________

Состав участников:

N п/п

ФИО

Должность

Место работы


Состав преподавателей (лекторов, тренеров):

N п/п

ФИО

Должность

Место работы


Дата заполнения Паспорта: ______________________________

Ответственное лицо: ________________________ _______ ___________________

Должность ответственного Подпись Расшифровка подписи

----------


## Рамоновна

> Акт о проведении мероприятия





> Акт о проведении методического (информационно-консультационного) мероприятия


ну прямо с улыбкой искала.........

*СОВЕТ*:
НЕПОСЧИТАННЫХ из зала не выпускать!!!!!!!!!

----------

svetato4ka (14.02.2019), Zabanka (11.11.2018), Алла и Александр (07.11.2018), Варшава (10.11.2018), ленсанна (08.11.2018), Натник (08.11.2018)

----------

